# Comprar LED



## leik (Mar 1, 2007)

Buenas a todos.
Estoy interesado en comprar unos diodos led para cambiar la luz de cortesia de mi coche, os e dejado el esquema puesto para que veais como lo pienso conectar. Las resistencias que coloco antes de cada fila de diodos es para disipar la potencia restante de los diodos para que estos no se me quemen. La duda que tengo es que no ser que tipo de led comprar el color ya lo tengo elegido y seria el azul pero quisiera saber si alguien me puede decir cuanto valen estos led y si es mejor poner leds de otro color para que alumbren mas.


----------



## manuel2007 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola leik,

Yo puse hace poco dos leds blancos en la guantera de mi seat marbella (si bueno tiene sus años pero aun tira..) y se los puse blancos por que pienso que para iluminar son los mejores (además existen los de alta luminosidad que alumbran más). También pensé ponerlos azules, pero creo que éstos son más para "decorar" que para iluminar, no se si me explico.
En cuanto al precio de los blancos de alta luminosidad creo que rondan el euro (no se si vives en España), pero por ebay creo que los puedes encontrar más baratos en grandes cantidades. Los "estándar" (menos luminosidad) suelen ser bastante más baratos (10 céntimos aprox.)

Debes tener en cuenta que los diodos led tienen un rango de iluminación bastante limitado 20º-30º, por lo que iluminan poco de forma indirecta.

Esta es mi información de estar por casa, no soy ningún experto. Saludos y espero que te sirva


----------



## leik (Mar 3, 2007)

hola ya he comrado los diodos al final me cogi unos de alta luminosidad y de 5mm junto con unas resistencias. el problema que tengo es que estos supuestamente son de alta luminosidad y al conectarlos a 12v con la resistencia se ve poco yo creo. los colores de la resistencia son amarillo morado marron dorado. aguien me puede esplicar porque no alumbran bien. un saludo


----------



## manuel2007 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola leik,
Según lo que comentas, las resistencias son de 470ohm (corrijeme si me equivoco..)
Sería interesante que especificases un poco más sobre los led que compraste, estaría bien que pusieses el voltaje y la intensidad que necesitan para funcionar. Con esos datos ya se podría calcular el valor de las resistencias, si no dispones de esa información puedes preguntarle al que te los vendió.

Ahora bien, suponiendo que los led que compraste funcionan a 3,5V y 20mA, podríamos calcular el valor de las resistencias (ya que tienes 4 filas en paralelo calcularemos la resistencia para una fila y este valor nos servirá para el resto, creo que estoy en lo cierto), simplemente con la ley de ohm....:

R = V / I
R = (Vbateria - Vleds) / Iled
Debemos sumar el voltaje de los 3 leds y restarselo al voltaje de la batería, en este caso 12V - (3,5V * 3) = 1,5V
Vale ya tenemos la V, y ahora simplemente dividimos por la intensidad de UN SOLO LED (20mA = 0,020Amperios)

R = 1,5V / 0,020A = 75ohm

Con lo cual podemos concluir que para 3 leds en serie de 3.5V y 20mA necesitarias una resistencia de 75ohm, como creo que de este valor no existen pues utilizarias la de 100ohm..
Bien pues mi consejo esque si ves que iluminan poco, pruebes a bajar un poco el valor de la resistencia, pero llevando cuidado si no quieres quemar los led  Y por cierto primero probaría con una sola fila de 3 led + resistencia y luego iría añadiendo el resto para observar el resultado, aunque imagino que la batería del coche será capaz de entregar la corriente necesaría para hacerlos funcionar (a no ser que esté dañada o algo asi..)

Bueno que me enroyo, un saludo!


----------



## leik (Mar 8, 2007)

hola manuel. si las resistencias son de 470ohmios. el otro dia estuve probando con una fuente de alimentacion variable y a 3.5V funcionan bien oseaque es justo lo que tu as dicho ahora lo pondre en practica a ver que tal. Cuando acave con mi trabajillo ya te dire aber que tal me ha salido. gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## manuel2007 (Mar 8, 2007)

De nada, ya nos contarás que tal te ha ido


----------



## KENNYMAR (Mar 10, 2007)

y por que no preguntas en una tienda los precios!!!!!!!!!!! jaaja


----------



## leik (Mar 11, 2007)

por la sencilla razon de que la tienda esta a 21 km y tengo que hacerme una idea de lo que valen las cosas.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 14, 2007)

Seguro podes llamar por teléfono antes de ir, no sea cosa que no tengan en stock...


----------

